# Anyone lowered?



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Has anyone lowered with SLP or Eibach springs on 18x8's ? Any rubbing issues, or any other problems? I had Eibach springs on a BMW that I had and I would love to get them for the BEAST. Will I need that camber kit or is it not nessary? This thing handles like a tank I need to get rid of the stock springs ASAFP. Any help? Thanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If you decide to do it let me know, I've got a set of the BMR springs left and I'll hook you up!!:cheers


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Alan I will let you know.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

.... it's Steve, just let me know man!:cheers


----------

